# Supermarket



## soupdragon78

If I wanted to ask someone (a bilingual person) what a word was in Korean, supermarket for example, could I ask the question like this?

"Supermarket 한국어로 뭐라고 해요?"

Thanks in advance
Soupdragon


----------



## nhk9

"Supermarket를 한국어로 뭐라고 해요?" 
아니면

"Supermarket 한국어로 뭐냐?" (very casual)


----------



## glaspalatset

it should be supermarket"을" 한국어로 뭐라고 해요? 

when you ask supermarket이 한국어로 뭐냐? it sounds like a father asking his son/daughter. That is, it can be condescending.

Between close friends, it would be normal to ask supermaket이 한국어로 뭐지? or 뭐야?


----------



## nhk9

glaspalatset said:


> it should be supermarket"을" 한국어로 뭐라고 해요?
> 
> when you ask supermarket이 한국어로 뭐냐? it sounds like a father asking his son/daughter. That is, it can be condescending.
> 
> Between close friends, it would be normal to ask supermaket이 한국어로 뭐지? or 뭐야?


 
Since supermarket is really an English word, wouldn't it be easier to just use "를" for all cases? If the question were "마켓"을...? , then I guess it would make sense. However, since "supermarket" is in its original English form, I guess it would pose some problem for the foreigner regarding its assimilation. For instance, while "market" is 마켓, "mart" is "마트" (like H-mart)

Nonetheless, it's always important to put the object marker in these kinds of questions, I think


----------



## glaspalatset

I stand corrected.

I have uttered that sentence with both "를" and "을" many times, and came to agree with you 100%.


----------



## soupdragon78

Thanks again Gentlemen.
You've been a great help!
Soup
대단히 고맙습니다!


----------

